# Do I Need This?



## Spike (Apr 9, 2016)

The tail stock on my lathe has the lever like all the rest but only a hole where I see other tail stocks have a chrome bulb like part. What is it and do I need it?




Random photo swiped from the internet and cropped to show the part I mean. Sorry for butchering the terms for this stuff and thanks for any help.
-Spike


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 9, 2016)

It's s dauber.  You fill the hole with white lead and use the dauber to daub it on to the tip of dead center to lubricate it.  Turn one out of brass.


----------



## Redirish (Apr 9, 2016)

Hardly ever see a lathe tailstock that still has the dauber, I use antiseize instead of white lead.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 9, 2016)

Here's a YouTube video that might help:







 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## Spike (Apr 9, 2016)

I guess I can use it without that then. Thanks for the info folks. I may try to turn one once i get this lathe operational.
Thanks again!
-Spike


----------



## Andre (Apr 9, 2016)

Black Moly grease has worked well in my experience as a center lube. Takes pressure well because of the Moly, is dirt cheap compared to how much you use, and fairly common.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Apr 10, 2016)

Try anti- sieze and a bit of oil


----------



## CraigB1960 (Apr 10, 2016)

Mine still has the dauber.  Hard to find white lead anymore and is a health hazard, but it worked well with dead centers and steady rests.  Live centers take away most of the need, but still might like to use a half center ever so often.  Copper based C5a anti-seize is a good alternative.


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 10, 2016)

CraigB1960 said:


> Hard to find white lead anymore and is a health hazard


Only if you eat it.

I made a dauber for my Logan.  Seemed incomplete without it, and besides I can't afford a live center.  I use anti-sieze instead of white lead, though.


----------



## CraigB1960 (Apr 10, 2016)

John Hasler said:


> Only if you eat it.



Yes, but as hobbyist, good chance we have children/grandchildren around.  I do agree, tailstocks look incomplete without them.


----------



## stevewatr (Apr 11, 2016)

I was toying with the idea of using the dauber hole on my tail stock to mount a tool tray or rack.


----------



## pineyfolks (Apr 11, 2016)

I keep my chuck key in that hole.


----------

